
Dead could be brought 'back to life' in groundbreaking project - goshx
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/05/03/dead-could-be-brought-back-to-life-in-groundbreaking-project/
======
vanattab
The article made no mention of previous animal studies. Surely we have already
tried this in chimps right? What was the result there?

